# Quartered Safe Out Here



## Kat Stevens (13 Mar 2006)

Was going through some musty old boxes of books in my basement last week, and came across a gem I'd thought lost forever. "Quartered Safe Out Here; A recollection of the War in Burma, by George MacDonald Fraser.  It's a very rare thing, a gruntseye view of the Burma Campaign.  GMF was always a fave of mine as a kid, Flashman kept me in stitches.  If anyone gets their hands on it, read it!  It's one of the best personal memoirs I've ever read.


----------



## Kirkhill (13 Mar 2006)

I'd second that Kat.

I find that it's especially interesting in light of the discussions about arming and equipping light troops.


----------

